# "Don't call me Sir..."



## Seajack (Nov 9, 2010)

To start off, I want to go ahead and emphasize my very little knowledge on military customs and courtesy, thus, what has brought me here. 

I'm currently a recruit with the Sea Cadets in Pittsburgh, and attended my first drill last month. A certain situation popped up that I would like to avoid in the future, and was hoping some of you could shed some light on this. 

As I said, last month, I was at drill, and the XO of my battalion, a Senior Chief Petty Officer (retired), told me to go upstairs and get fitted for dungarees. I said, "Aye aye, Sir" and before I could speed off, he caught me, and said to me, "Don't call me sir, I work for a living." 

He left it at that, and I later found out that I am to refer to him as "Senior Chief" and only that. I haven't messed that part up since, but have wondered the etiquette that goes along with that.

The reason that confuses me, is that the CO, a Lieutenant, does not mind how he is addressed, as long as it's formal (Sir, or Lieutenant). 

This summer, I also attended a camp that was run by a First Sergeant (retired) in the Marine Corps. He also didn't mind how he was addressed. 

There are some other instances, all varying, which kept me from coming to a conclusion of my own.

If anyone could explain this to me, or point me in the right direction to something that would clear things up, that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Muppet (Nov 9, 2010)

Just conform to standards and leave it @ that. I am kidding. :)

F.M.

Oh, yea. Perhaps some of the senior N.C.O.'s on here can answer that.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 10, 2010)

Now you know.................it's "Aye, Aye Chief" ......................don't make that mistake again.


----------



## Dame (Nov 10, 2010)

Seajack,
The preference is generally to call only commissioned officers sir.  Even though a Chief Petty Officer has the word in the title, he/she is actually NOT a commissioned officer.  For the Coast Guard and the Navy, Warrant Officers and Petty Officers are NCOs (non-commissioned officers) thus the "I work for a living" comment.  Best way to avoid the mistake is to study the charts on who is pay grade E (enlisted) and who is pay grade O (officer), study what the insignia is for each one, and then pay attention to what they LIKE to be called.  Good luck.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 10, 2010)

It's easy: The overwhelming majority of military officers are... you guessed it, 2nd lieutenants... with the military knowledge instilled during their ROTC or other pre-commission tenure getting their bachelors degree.

They have the military knowledge and operational capacity of a private, no time in service, yet are expected to be responsible for and lead a platoon of men.

While, to their right is a career Non-Commissioned Officer who has 7+ years on the job, has been there done that already rose through the ranks and now has to not only listen to, but make sure this "in charge private" doesn't get himself, or the platoon, killed.

would YOU want to be called SIR if you were that NCO?


View attachment 13475


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 10, 2010)

We have Sea Cadets in Pittsburgh?? Who knew?:uhh:;)


----------



## Burr (Nov 10, 2010)

Next time you see him just tell him you call all old men Sir.

Stand up real tall when you tell him that!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 10, 2010)

Burr said:


> Next time you see him just tell him you call all old men Sir.
> 
> Stand up real tall when you tell him that!
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


 
Trouble maker! 

F.M.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 10, 2010)

There was a very well written post on here at one time about honoring the rank; I think CAR may have posted it.  In short (and paraphrasing), it's not the persons decision who wears the rank to decide if others need to honor it or not.  That person is only borrowing the rank for a short time and is to give it the honor and respect of those who wore it before, and set a standard for those who will wear it after they are gone.  

Follow protocol and you won't get in trouble, even when the books are laid open.  If you let one NCO set a lazy personal standard for your salutation, then you will most likely get blasted worse at some point for addressing someone improperly who has the proper respect for their rank.

That said, I don't know how you Navy folk like to address one another outside of sweet cheeks and honey bear.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 10, 2010)

> It's easy: The overwhelming majority of military officers are... you guessed it, 2nd lieutenants... ...


 
Actually, the numerically dominant officer grade amongst all services is O3, not O1.  Servicewide, there are more O4s and O5s than O1s.  Source

While it's important to learn service-specific customs and courtesies and to refer to individuals by the titles they have earned, the statement "Don't call me sir, I work for a living" is trite, overused, and unfunny.  The clear implications of such a statement is that officers don't "work for a living."  Such a sentiment is patently untrue and is an insult to the Officers' Corps.  That would be tantamount to an officer saying, "Don't call me sergeant, I think for living."  Both statements are bullshit.

The Private Murphy cartoon, while humorous, also partially reflects inaccurate stereotypes.  The base pay for a 2LT in the Army with less than 2 years of service (likely for a brand-new platoon leader) is $2745.60. Base pay for a sergeant first class with over 8 years (likely for a platoon sergeant) is $3204.00.  The pay disparity increases rapidly thereafter, but for the snapshot represented by the cartoon, it is inaccurate.  Source



> There was a very well written post on here at one time about honoring the rank; I think CAR may have posted it. In short (and paraphrasing), it's not the persons decision who wears the rank to decide if others need to honor it or not. That person is only borrowing the rank for a short time and is to give it the honor and respect of those who wore it before, and set a standard for those who will wear it after they are gone.



That sounds like something CAR would say :) well put.



> Follow protocol and you won't get in trouble, even when the books are laid open. If you let one NCO set a lazy personal standard for your salutation, then you will most likely get blasted worse at some point for addressing someone improperly who has the proper respect for their rank.



Concur.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder what an NCO would say to that statement  after going through OCS and getting commissioned  and a young Recruit called him Sgt?  

To all the Officers on the board,  what would you say to an NCO if you heard him mention that in your presence?


----------



## Headshot (Nov 10, 2010)

:doh:

Again...


----------



## manas (Nov 10, 2010)

Seajack said:


> I said, "Aye aye, Sir" and before I could speed off, he caught me, and said to me, "Don't call me sir, I work for a living."
> 
> He left it at that, and I later found out that I am to refer to him as "Senior Chief" and only that. I haven't messed that part up since, but have wondered the etiquette that goes along with that.


 
When I was in the box I did the same thing to a Seabee Chief and had the same exact line thrown at me and plus some.  I actually thought the line was pretty funny, but I can definately see where he was coming from.  Although that day my Air Force was showing haha.  Most places I've been AF side people just throw Sirs to anyone.  Then again as AF we usually relate to our jobs rather than our branch.  Unlike a Marine who would probably say he was a Marine.  Went off topic for a bit.

Bottom line.  Memorize the ranks and act appropriately.  I'm sure he wasn't that offended by your mistake.


----------



## sfmike (Nov 10, 2010)

Marine Corps NCOs are called "Sir" during boot camp!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 10, 2010)

"Sir" is a term of respect that transcends the military environment.  For someone to roll the "I work for a living" chestnut out and direct it someone not even in the military is a dick move.  How the hell are they supposed to know what to call you?  We don't require or expect civilians to know or practice our customs or courtesies.  "Sir" and "ma'am" are fallback terms of deference and respect and are completely appropriate when you don't know the correct form of address for someone.  A more appropriate response would have been, "We normally save "sir" for the officers, I'm a (insert appropriate grade here), we go by (insert appropriate salutation here)." 



Irish said:


> ... To all the Officers on the board,  what would you say to an NCO if you heard him mention that in your presence?


 
It depends- 

Soldiers in my command knew I didn't appreciate that type of humor and didn't use it in my presence, the exception of course being the more senior NCOs would would say it in closed company (i.e. just us officers and NCOs) to try to get a rise out of me,just like any good friends do.  I remember when I was an O2, and had been a platoon leader for about 21 months, one of my team leaders teased me "you can't spell lost without LT" (another overused and unfunny observation), to which I replied, "well, you can't spell faggots without SGT," I guess they had never heard that before because they thought that was pretty funny.  I would NEVER say something like that outside of a group of people who would clearly understand that it was meant in jest.  Using it in close company is a reflection of personal ties- much the same way good friends might exchange ethnic insults but would never dream directing those same comments to people they don't know.

Individuals who say things like the "work for a living" quote generally fall into two categories- those who heard something they thought was cool and want to try it out, and those who like to act like they're more important than they really are.  

Let's look at that statement for what it is- a public challenge.  Basically, if an NCO I didn't know made a statement like that in front of me, he's basically saying "I have no respect for what you do, and you're not going to do anything about it."  Whether that's the intent or not, that's what's being conveyed.   It's disrespectful, and requires corrective action.  

The circumstances dictate the kind of corrective action.  This isn't the kind of thing you cause a public scene over, this is more the kind of thing that you get the guy alone and explain why it's inappropriate (in most circumstances, the phrase is so trite and common that the individual doesn't even realize someone might take offense).  And sometimes, for a number of reasons, you might just have to let it go.  Again, it depends.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 10, 2010)

That “call me by my title” stuff is garrison military reindeer games. If you are around the flag pole you should address each and every soldier by their rank and last name, regardless of what that rank is (Pvt to Gen). Soldiers who get offended b/c they got called Sir when they are an NCO or vice versa, need to relax. People make mistakes, did not see your rank or whatever. There is no need to get stupid about it. 

Every unit I have been in we used was nicknames or first names once we all knew each other, but when in the company of other (people outside our unit) we addressed each other by rank and last name.

As for offending the NCO or O corps, I see it as “if the shoe fits wear it”. I have never made fun anyone unless the deserved it and just b/c they wore a higher or lower rank then me didn’t change that. If some 2LT was jacked up I would say it and if he was squared away then I would say that as well. Same went for PVTs to SGM’s/ 2LTs to GEN’s. If they asked me, they got an honest answer. But regardless of what I may have felt about them when in the company of others (outside of the unit) I always addressed them by their rank and last name… 

To me this is the difference in respecting the man vs his rank or title.


----------



## Mr. Punchy (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally, a thread right down my lane!  Before I spent 6 years in the Navy, I was a Sea Cadet, so I have some insight on this.  In the Navy all commissioned officers(and  Warrant Officers) are entitled to be called "sir." although most WOs I've known prefer "Mister XXXX" or by there Warrant specialty i.e. "Bosun" Or "Gunner."  E-7 thru E-9s are addressed as "Chief XXXX," "Senior Chief XXXX," and "Master Chief XXXX" respectively, or sometimes just by their rating i.e. "Chief," "Senior Chief," etc.

The Sea Cadets are a little different.  Most adult leaders with military (not just Navy) experience are given "rank" ranging from Ensign(O-1) to Lieutenant Commander(O-4).  These are not actual military ranks but cadets are taught to treat them as such, as well as rendering proper respect to all military personnel. Some adult leaders are given either the tile of "Instructor" and addressed by cadets as any adult should be i.e. "Sir," "Ma'am," "Mr. XXXX," etc.

In the Sea Cadets depending, depending on location, Adult leaders can be hard to come by with maybe only 1 or 2 prior service "officers."  The CO and XO of many units are only junior Os in the Sea Cadets but could have 40 or more years of actual service between them.
If the Chief in question holds a Sea Cadet officer rank it is correct to address him as "sir."  However, in my experience Chief Petty Officers have worked very hard to achieve their anchors and the tile of CPO means more than any youth-organization-bestowed "rank ever could.

If a retired CPO/Sea Cadet officer told me to address him as "Chief," my response would be "Aye, aye, Chief."
If a retired CPO/Sea Cadet officer told me to address him by his first name my response would be "Aye, aye, Chief."


Jesus, I better shut the hell up.  I might get addicted to this posting thing.


----------



## Seajack (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Punchy said:


> Finally, a thread right down my lane! .....




Thanks a bunch for the reply! That's very insightful.

Now, is it acceptable for me to refer to a LT as "Lieutenant"? I am not sure if this is his Sea Cadet rank, or his Navy rank. I've used "Sir" when he tells me to go get something, since I'm usually in a hurry, and it's just phonetically quicker to say "Sir", but if he's having a informal conversation with me, what should I address him by?
I know the XO (Senior Chief) wants to be addressed by his Navy rank at all times, the O's are what confuse me now.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2010)

Find our what his first name is and address him by that.  Or just call him "dude."  Officer LOVE that kind of thing.  Make sure you do it in front of the Senior Chief.


----------



## buffalo61 (Dec 1, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Find our what his first name is and address him by that. Or just call him "dude." Officer LOVE that kind of thing. Make sure you do it in front of the Senior Chief.



Oh, to be a fly on the wall.....


----------



## CavSkout (Dec 1, 2010)

> Every unit I have been in we used was nicknames or first names once we all knew each other, but when in the company of other (people outside our unit) we addressed each other by rank and last name.


 
Ditto.....


----------



## Mr. Punchy (Dec 1, 2010)

> s it acceptable for me to refer to a LT as "Lieutenant"? I am not  sure if this is his Sea Cadet rank, or his Navy rank.



The Sea Cadets follow the customs of the US Navy.  It is acceptable to address any Officer by their rank or rank and last name.  Also, junior officers (ENS O-1 thru LT O-3) can be addressed as "Mister."
One major exception to this rule is that any CO of any man-o-war or ship of the line (that's a regular US Navy vessel denotes by the USS before the ships name, as in USS Arizona) is addressed as "Captain"
formally and sometimes "Skipper" informally, regardless of his/her actual rank and is traditionally never addressed as "sir."


BTW, I learned all this as a Sea Cadet.  Some of it was in the BMR book., but most of it I found in the Bluejackets manual.  The Bluejackets' Manual is an invaluable guide for any sailor that served me well as a Sea Cadet, an active duty Bos'n's Mate, and I even haul it these days to refresh my knot-tying and such.

Ah, crap, I think I accidentally mentored somebody.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Find our what his first name is and address him by that. Or just call him "dude." Officer LOVE that kind of thing. Make sure you do it in front of the Senior Chief.





buffalo61 said:


> Oh, to be a fly on the wall.....



Oh, yeah....  if said fly was wearing his flame retardant kevlar boxer shorts....and body armor

Mara, you used to be the 'good Mod'....  now you are just attempting to foment dissent and disquiet among the paramilitary training organizations of our youth...  good job, I like that.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2010)

x SF med said:


> ...
> 
> Mara, you used to be the 'good Mod'....  now you are just attempting to foment dissent and disquiet among the paramilitary training organizations of our youth...  good job, I like that.



I have to act out like this every once in a while and spread some hate and discontent, or Freefalling and the other admins will beat me.


----------



## nfkfirefighter (Dec 1, 2010)

just learn your lesson from it and move on. dont worry about the little stuff just correct yourself and dont or try to not let it happen again.


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 28, 2010)

I didn't read every last post, but I'll put my 2c in anyway, even if somebody beat me to it.
E grade(enlisted, NCO, etc) are to be addressed by rank or some such abbreviation, Sergeant, Master Sergeant, etc.
O grade(commissioned officers) are to be addressed as sir or ma'am.
With Army Warrant Officers(I forgot what their grade alphabeta identifier is), they are called Mr. or Ms.
In the end, just learn your ranks, address the rank appropriately, sticking to addressing them by their rank, Colonel, Sergeant, etc, usually never fails, but you should still know what grade is attatched to the rank since some officers get off on the sir thing. If you are unsure, refer to them by their actual rank and ask a squadmate later.
As for Lt's, just call him butter bars, they like it when you point out the shiny metal on their collars.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 28, 2010)

Our NSO/NSW coordinator just says, "I'm a Chief, not a sir".


----------



## Nasty (Dec 28, 2010)

As a SrNCO I always let the "Sir" thing slide and answered in kind i.e., Airman/JrNCO ask "Sir?", I responded "Yes Sir?". It’s just a matter of respect, and the way a lot of us were raised. However, one time a 2Lt called me "sir" in a tone of voice that I really didn't like and my response to him was "Don't call me sir, my parents were married!"  I counted one thousand one....and made it to four before the insult registered on the dumb SOBs face.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 28, 2010)

Headshot said:


> :doh:
> 
> Again...



How about BITCH which I am sure is the title which fits you best, ma'am.

____

I truly despise her (along with Pelosi and Fienstine's) very existence and often dream about their deaths.

And no, I am not bitter, just honest


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 28, 2010)

Nasty said:


> As a SrNCO I always let the "Sir" thing slide and answered in kind i.e., Airman/JrNCO ask "Sir?", I responded "Yes Sir?". It’s just a matter of respect, and the way a lot of us were raised. However, one time a 2Lt called me "sir" in a tone of voice that I really didn't like and my response to him was "Don't call me sir, my parents were married!"  I counted one thousand one....and made it to four before the insult registered on the dumb SOBs face.


Funny thing, after I wrote this, I visited a SOF buddy of mine, we walked outside and he called me sir as he thanked me for lighting his cigar. Granted, we're both civvies now, but he was a Capt and I was a SGT, so it was awkward for a moment when it registered, lol.


----------



## Manolito (Dec 28, 2010)

On the positive side you are interested in learning and I find that refreshing. The Navy is steeped in tradition and a lot of it is just fun to learn. I am truly  glad to see the future sailors coming along. The first Engineman Master Chief in the Navy pulled my bacon out of a jam that could have been serious. Once we left the green table I paid dearly for the error.
Welcome aboard
Bill


----------



## sfmike (Jan 25, 2011)

I served in the Monterey Police Department with an Officer named, Ron Fulkerson.  Ron had enlisted into the Navy for four years because he didn’t want to be drafted into the Army and be sent to Vietnam.

The Navy made Ron a corpsman and had him serve with the USMC.  He was wounded trying to save the life of one of his Marines and the Navy medi-vacked him and gave him a Purple Heart and a Silver Star.

Ron was an E-5 in the Navy and assigned to the Marine Corps Recruit Depot in San Diego while he   recuperated from his wounds.  One day on his way back to the dispensary, Ron passed a gunnery Sergeant walking with a Marine 2LT.  Ron was preoccupied and passed the LT without   saluting.  The next thing that Ron heard was the Gunnery Sergeant yelling at him, “Hey Boot!”

Fulkerson ignored the Gunny figuring that he must be yelling at a basic trainee.  The Gunnery Sergeant ran to where Ron was walking and grabbed his arm, turning Ron around and started chewing him out for not saluting an officer.  The LT walked up and told Ron that he was going to have to report to the commanding officer for not saluting him.

Fulkerson went to his room in the barracks and put on his ribbons then went to the commanding officer’s office.  When he was called in to the CO’s office, the Gunny, the LT and the CO were all present.

The CO asked Ron for an explanation, and Ron replied that he hadn’t recognized the “Ensign” because he had never served in the Marine Corps with an officer who didn’t have any combat ribbons.  Not only that but he wasn’t a “Boot” but an E-5.  The CO laughed and told Ron that he was guilty of not saluting an officer and he would be restricted to his duty post until 1700 Hours.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 25, 2011)

sfmike said:


> I served in the Monterey Police Department with an Officer named, Ron Fulkerson. Ron had enlisted into the Navy for four years because he didn’t want to be drafted into the Army and be sent to Vietnam.
> 
> The Navy made Ron a corpsman and had him serve with the USMC. He was wounded trying to save the life of one of his Marines and the Navy medi-vacked him and gave him a Purple Heart and a Silver Star.
> 
> ...



Sad that a Navy Petty Officer had that little situational awareness.  Hope his SA improved when he became a cop.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 26, 2011)

Army humour:

Officer: "Soldier, do you have change for a dollar?"
Soldier: "Sure thing bud."
Officer: "That's no way to address an officer!
Now let's try it again!"
Officer: "Soldier. Do you have change for a dollar?"
Soldier: "NO SIR!!!"


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a Senior Airman call me "buddy" and "dude" yesterday on the phone.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 26, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 27, 2011)

I seriously hate people calling me dude. I don't know what it is but I just can't stand it. I'm not your fucking surfer buddy.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 27, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I seriously hate people calling me dude. I don't know what it is but I just can't stand it. I'm not your fucking surfer buddy.



Don't be hating dude 

I'm trying to get out of my bad habits of calling everyone mate, first name or Bro.  I think my Lt was the only one who had a formal name and the was Boss.  I'm so used to living in my nice safe compartmentalised bubble and now I have to deal with all types from the various trades 

Free, what is the formal term for addressing a contractor?  Would it be Sir or Mr/Mrs.


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Free, what is the formal term for addressing a contractor? Would it be Sir or Mr/Mrs.



Either one would work. I normally don't care, but like I think there are respectful boundaries. If I know someone I generally don't mind first names as I've called many servicemembers of various ranks by their first names. If I don't know someone, if they aren't familiar to me, they are clearly addressed by rank and I think it is only right to afford me the same courtesy; It is a respect thing. For the record, I was raised to call everyone from 3 to 300 "Sir" or "Ma'am."

We recently had a Captain lose her mind during a one-on-one email exchange with a contractor. After several replies he didn't address her, he just replied to the email. It was respectful through and through. She responded with something to the effect of:
"Tom, In all correspondence you will address me as 'Captain Smith' or 'Ma'am.'

His response was: "Ma'am, in all correspondence you will address me as 'Mr. Jones' or 'Sir' because you and I are not on a first name basis."

She went ballistic, he went to the commander, she lost.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 27, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Don't be hating dude
> 
> I'm trying to get out of my bad habits of calling everyone mate, first name or Bro.  I think my Lt was the only one who had a formal name and the was Boss.  I'm so used to living in my nice safe compartmentalised bubble and now I have to deal with all types from the various trades
> 
> Free, what is the formal term for addressing a contractor?  Would it be Sir or Mr/Mrs.



Once I was searching this Romanian fellow, I sent him over to a bench and said "chuck yer bags up on the bench there mate" (I was trying to establish rapport early). The Chief heard and called me over and said "It's chuck your bags up on the bench SIR, not mate. No wait, I mean, it's please put your bags up on the bench there sir! Shit!" We had a good laugh about that.  Even the RO was laughing!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2011)

> Free, what is the formal term for addressing a contractor?  Would it be Sir or Mr/Mrs.



It's not "war profiteer," that's for sure.


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> It's not "war profiteer," that's for sure.



That's "Mr. Immoral War Profiteer" to you, Sir.


----------



## Nasty (Jan 27, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I had a Senior Airman call me "buddy" and "dude" yesterday on the phone.



Would you prefer "Sunshine", dude?


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2011)

That's my prison name.


----------



## sfmike (Jan 27, 2011)

I was on radio watch in the TOC one night when one of the teams got into contact.  The rule was that no one else was allowed to speak on the radio until the team was out of danger except for the team, the C&C ship and the pilots.

Major Lunday, SGM Hillman and a 2LT were standing behind me listening.  The 2LT said that he “could sure go for a cup of coffee”.  He then ordered the SGM to go and get the Major and he a cup of coffee.  Frank Hillman, replied, “With all due respect, SIR, those bars cover a little bit of your collar, they don’t cover your ass!  That’s your NCO’s job”.

The 2LT turned to Bob Lunday and asked him to back him up.  The Major suggested that the 2LT get his own Damn coffee, turned and asked the SGM and I what we wanted in our coffee.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 28, 2011)

sfmike said:


> I was on radio watch in the TOC one night when one of the teams got into contact. The rule was that no one else was allowed to speak on the radio until the team was out of danger except for the team, the C&C ship and the pilots.
> 
> Major Lunday, SGM Hillman and a 2LT were standing behind me listening. The 2LT said that he “could sure go for a cup of coffee”. *He then ordered the SGM to go and get the Major and he a cup of coffee*. Frank Hillman, replied, “With all due respect, SIR, those bars cover a little bit of your collar, they don’t cover your ass! That’s your NCO’s job”.
> 
> The 2LT turned to Bob Lunday and asked him to back him up. The Major suggested that the 2LT get his own Damn coffee, turned and asked the SGM and I what we wanted in our coffee.



That's some big balls on the 2d LT...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 28, 2011)

0699 said:


> That's some big balls on the 2d LT...



How about overcompensating for overly small balls... ;)

LL


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 28, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I had a Senior Airman call me "buddy" and "dude" yesterday on the phone.



yeah...

SO...AETC has come up with this wonderful idea that we PJ instructors need to go mentor the future PJ students while they are in basic training once a week.  Anyways, I was there the other night doing my thing.  Well after I finished a few of the trainees approached me outside with a few more questions.  I dont remember the question asked but after I answered one of them he replied nonchalantly "thanks brother" and then him and his battle buddy walked away.  I got about 10 seconds into the next trainees question before I realized WTF had just happened.  Honestly, it caught me so off guard that when I turned to tear him a new one he was gone LOL....little SOB. I do remember his face though...so in about 4 more weeks...well...lets just say it will be clear we arent brothers.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 28, 2011)

txpj007 said:


> yeah...
> 
> SO...AETC has come up with this wonderful idea that we PJ instructors need to go mentor the future PJ students while they are in basic training once a week. Anyways, I was there the other night doing my thing. Well after I finished a few of the trainees approached me outside with a few more questions. I dont remember the question asked but after I answered one of them he replied nonchalantly "thanks brother" and then him and his battle buddy walked away. I got about 10 seconds into the next trainees question before I realized WTF had just happened. Honestly, it caught me so off guard that when I turned to tear him a new one he was gone LOL....little SOB. I do remember his face though...so in about 4 more weeks...well...lets just say it will be clear we arent brothers.



More like step-child?


----------



## Burr (Jan 31, 2011)

sfmike said:


> The 2LT turned to Bob Lunday and asked him to back him up.  The Major suggested that the 2LT get his own Damn coffee, turned and asked the SGM and I what we wanted in our coffee.



That's the way it was when I was in and the way it should be now.


----------



## ben (Feb 10, 2011)

Great stories. At OCS I was taught that all enlisted are addressed by their rank and last name, or if issuing the greeting of the day just rank. If an officer is higher than you, call them sir. If an officer is equal or lower than you, call them rank and last name. They definitely beat it into our heads that you respect enlisted under all circumstances and I don't plan on ever loosing that mentality. Of course, as a fresh 2nd LT I don't expect to get respect right off the bat from anyone, but I will be more than happy to earn it. Can't please everybody though.


----------



## QC (Feb 10, 2011)

We settle for "mate" over here.


----------

